# Haldex DSG vs FWD DSG



## lsstefan (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello.
I own a Skoda Superb 3t 2.0 TSI DSG(DQ250). My brother bought it 4 years ago and got screwed by the seller because the car was crashed and repaired worse than in the Stone Age. The engine is ok, but the front wheels have 1 degree between them(caster) and the whole car squeaks and makes noises on uneven ground.
I got the "brilliant" idea to buy a 2.0/3.6 Skoda Superb 4x4 and put my engine in it(plus interior and whatever better things I have). This way I'll have a straight car and awd for my TSI for which I plan a bigger turbo setup.
You might say I should sell my car and buy a proper one, but I doubt I'll get a decent amount of money for it and at least I know my current car, as bad at it is and I trust it, engine especially. I can buy a donor for ~7000 and sell the parts I don't need(engine, interior etc) for ~3000. I'm thinking 4000+labor(engine related, i can do the rest) should be a good price for a proper car and AWD.

Anyway, my question for you guys is:
Is the FWD 6 speed DSG different than the one used for Haldex? It's the same DQ250, but the AWD one uses a transfer box or some sort, which I don't know if it comes with the gearbox or it's like an addon.










I'm guessing I have the axle shafts like the picture and at the right down of the picture there is another shaft that connects to the driveshaft(cardan). I searched Google for how the FWD DSG looks, but I couldn't find something that doesn't have that transfer shaft. 

Thanks for the help.
Regards.

*PS: I think Skoda Superb is sold only in EU, so for US guys, it's like a Passat. Mine actually shares the engine with the Golf VI GTI.


edit: I forgot, can the ECU be modified to use AWD? I saw in some threads you can just select from the VAG COM menu, but maybe on the newer cars it doesn't work. The TT 2.0 TSI Quattro also shares this engine, so if I can't mod mine, I can buy a TT quattro ECU and use it?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I have done some looking at this in the last few days, researching a TDI swap for a Mk4 R32.
What I found is that in the USA, for the Mk4 & up platforms with the O2M and O2Q trans, the angle drive for the rear propshaft is a bolt-on that should be adaptable to any other O2M or O2Q gearbox.
I would believe that the DSG setup is similar, in other words you can remove the angle drive from a DSG box and swap it to another DSG box.


----------



## lsstefan (Feb 21, 2015)

theprf said:


> I have done some looking at this in the last few days, researching a TDI swap for a Mk4 R32.
> What I found is that in the USA, for the Mk4 & up platforms with the O2M and O2Q trans, the angle drive for the rear propshaft is a bolt-on that should be adaptable to any other O2M or O2Q gearbox.
> I would believe that the DSG setup is similar, in other words you can remove the angle drive from a DSG box and swap it to another DSG box.


Thanks for the reply.
I stumbled upon a thread today that said it's not possible because you need to add the angle drive(they called it AWD differential), but nobody said you can't add it nor if it's bolt on. I'll search some more.

I was thinking if that doesn't work to just take the gears from my DSG and put them into that one, so I have the same ratios. Don't know if that's possible though.
Worst case scenario, I'll find a TT Quattro DSG box and that should have my ratios and that angle drive.

edit:

i found a manual
http://workshop-manuals.com/skoda/o...for_the_angle_gearbox_output_flange/removing/


> Separate angle gearbox from gearbox → Chapter.


So apparently it's a bolt on. But I wonder if the gearbox has to have some room to bolt it there.
I might just raise the car and check it myself if I can't find something on Google.

Thanks a lot for the "angle drive" nomenclature. I kept calling it transfer case and I couldn't find much.


----------

